
Why Structure Is the Best Friend of Creativity - danmatthews55
http://minutehack.com/opinions/why-structure-is-the-best-friend-of-creativity
======
zimpenfish
Not wanting to nitpick but the baby shoes story isn't Hemingway's.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/For_sale:_baby_shoes,_never_wo...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/For_sale:_baby_shoes,_never_worn)

